# Dumb question....can I still use my 722 to get OTA if I cancel my sub?



## isamu99 (May 28, 2019)

Hi guys. OK here's the deal. I'll be cutting the cord on my Dish Network subscription in the next day or two. I own the VIP722 and it's actually mine, not leasing. Once I cancel my subscription, will I still be able to utilize my 722 to obtain OTA channels as long as I have a hopper or OTA adapter? Once they cut me off, will the receiver continue to populate OTA channels into the guide? Or do I need to keep some kind of subscription for this to work? I have a large OTA antenna already.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I think you must maintain a subscription to get guide info. If you are looking to truly cut the cord on Dish, you might want to look into a standalone DVR solution for OTA.


----------



## isamu99 (May 28, 2019)

scooper said:


> I think you must maintain a subscription to get guide info. If you are looking to truly cut the cord on Dish, you might want to look into a standalone DVR solution for OTA.


Thanks for the reply. Yeah, I figured that was the case. I already own a DVR box, the Leelbox DVR. It's....OK...but the timeshift function leaves a bit to be desired. Which analog to digital OTA DVR receiver would you recommend that closely performs to the 722?


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

isamu99 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Yeah, I figured that was the case. I already own a DVR box, the Leelbox DVR. It's....OK...but the timeshift function leaves a bit to be desired. Which analog to digital OTA DVR receiver would you recommend that closely performs to the 722?


Tivo with lifetime subscription.


----------



## isamu99 (May 28, 2019)

Cool. So perhaps something like this?

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B078HS838...olid=2JHRM5PVALR2Z&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

try to find DTVpalDVR/cm7000 pal or DVR+ both OTA DVRs mfg by dish


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

isamu99 said:


> Hi guys. OK here's the deal. I'll be cutting the cord on my Dish Network subscription in the next day or two. I own the VIP722 and it's actually mine, not leasing. Once I cancel my subscription, will I still be able to utilize my 722 to obtain OTA channels as long as I have a hopper or OTA adapter? Once they cut me off, will the receiver continue to populate OTA channels into the guide? Or do I need to keep some kind of subscription for this to work? I have a large OTA antenna already.


If Tivo with Lifetime is too expensive seeing you own your 722 you should be able to subscribe to the Welcome Pack for $20-25/Mo. depending on your state taxes. Call DISH retention to get help with your subscription.


----------



## isamu99 (May 28, 2019)

RBA said:


> If Tivo with Lifetime is too expensive seeing you own your 722 you should be able to subscribe to the Welcome Pack for $20-25/Mo. depending on your state taxes. Call DISH retention to get help with your subscription.


Nah, I'm done with Dish. I actually cancelled their service after 6 years this morning. I should have mentioned that I'm actually using a PVR analog to digital box already, the Leelbox Digital Converter box:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07K5QMV41/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It's pretty good...The only thing I don't about it is the timeshift mode is a little flaky and doesn't rewind or fast forward as smoothly as I'd like. Basically the timeshift mode doesn't perform as silky smooth as the VIP722. I'm kinda wondering if that is due to using a USB flash drive instead of a larger 3.5" external powered HDD like a seagate. Maybe I'll get one and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## kc1ih (May 22, 2004)

You may be able to use the OTA adapter on your computer if you can download the appropriate driver.


----------



## isamu99 (May 28, 2019)

Nah, I don't have a computer in my Living room where the TV is.

On a side note, my Leelbox Digital to Analog converter DVR box has been fried! Unbelievable! I guess you get what you pay for with these cheap $30 boxes 

On another side note, Dish has been officially cancelled, and so far my VIP722 is still able to access all my pre-recorded data, despite the Dish rep claiming they'd be inaccessible once the service stopped. Shows how much she knows :lol:

However, my question is this. *IF* I were to get the Dish OTA Module:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003UQOVX...olid=2JHRM5PVALR2Z&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it

.....would it allow my 722 to get OTA channels despite not having any service? This would really save me on having to buy a brand new box. If it does, then the question remains....can I record shows off these OTA channels onto the 722's hard drive, and if so, can I access them the same way I did with the recorded cable shows? What exactly happens if I try to record anything with this OTA Module? Do timers or any of those things still function?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I would not expect the 722 to keep working forever. If it does, great.

The EPG for OTA is subscription based and satellite delivered. I would not expect to receive OTA EPG without a subscription. Again, if you get it, great. But don't expect it to continue indefinitely.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

First what model do you have 722 or 722K? 722 has an OTA tuner built in, 722K uses a MT2 module to give OTA capability.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

But neither the 722 nor the 722K will record or play anything OTA or via satellite without service from Dish.

They will play prerecorded programs for a time after discontinuation of service.


----------



## isamu99 (May 28, 2019)

Jim5506 said:


> But neither the 722 nor the 722K will record or play anything OTA or via satellite without service from Dish.
> 
> They will play prerecorded programs for a time after discontinuation of service.


Yeah it's a regular 722. The OTA antenna is built in. I tried hooking up my old school outdoor analog OTA antenna to the box yesterday. I didn't get anywhere, because the box won't even allow me to enable the local channels option. It gives me some error saying I don't have access to that, and I need to power down the box for a while then power it back up blah blah blah.

Jim...you use the term "for a time", but disagree. I don't think the box will ever prevent me from accessing my pre-recorded shows, at least not until the hard drive itself fails(which I'm sure it will eventually). But they have not managed to access anything on my 722 since I disconnected the coax cable before cancelling the service. So any attempt to modify the behavior of my 722 from their end will fail as long as I don't re-connect the dish antenna to it. The 722 repeats the "Acquiring Signal" error forever, and the box doesn't know the service has been cancelled lol.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Disconnecting coax before discontinuing the service is the best way of keeping the box "alive" without a subscriptions. "For a time" is accurate. How long is not exact.


----------



## DBSViewer85 (Aug 9, 2019)

for stand alone Antenna Broadcast ONLY DVR I recommend EITHER the Newer Channel Master Stream+ (or) The Older Channel Master DVR+ that is STILL in Working Condition; IF you can find one on e-bay (or) craigslist (or) similar. That somebody going back to Cable (or) Satellite; wants to get Rid of. Has the Older Channel Master DVR+ has been discontinued.  (or) the TiVO BOLT OTA DVR with the ALL-in One Time Payment Plan.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

If the receiver does not contact the "mother ship" within a time known only by Dish Network, it will assume it has been de-authorized.


----------



## isamu99 (May 28, 2019)

Jim5506 said:


> If the receiver does not contact the "mother ship" within a time known only by Dish Network, it will assume it has been de-authorized.


Welp, looks like the the receiver finally had enough of providing me the ability to watch my recorded content without a valid connection to the service base. Can't access the dvr recordings anymore 

Are there any "tricks" that has come along the way since making this thread, that would enable me to access the content without having to re-activate my subscription(which is definitely NOT happening)?

Any way new tools that allow me to take out the hard drive and decrypt the video files so I can watch them on my PC via VLC player or something?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Nope. The files are encrypted for their protection. They are useless on any other device.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

isamu99 said:


> Welp, looks like the the receiver finally had enough of providing me the ability to watch my recorded content without a valid connection to the service base. Can't access the dvr recordings anymore
> 
> Are there any "tricks" that has come along the way since making this thread, that would enable me to access the content without having to re-activate my subscription(which is definitely NOT happening)?
> 
> Any way new tools that allow me to take out the hard drive and decrypt the video files so I can watch them on my PC via VLC player or something?


So, is it gave you almost 9 months of watching old recordings ?


----------



## isamu99 (May 28, 2019)

P Smith said:


> So, is it gave you almost 9 months of watching old recordings ?


Probably a little less, since I can't really tell when the box actually deactivated the menu allowing access to the vids. Oh well, I suppose if I get desperate enough some day, I'll just call Dish to have my subscription re-instated for like a week or so, then hopefully I will be able to watch the content and dub it over to my pc using some capture software.


----------



## renegade (Jul 28, 2011)

I don't think it works quite like that. Once you close your account, you're done.


----------



## 34Ford (Jul 3, 2004)

Well after 20+ years with dish I finally cut them off and bought a Roku back 4 months ago. So I am still using my Hopper 3 for recording the local OTA. Yes it *****es about not having a subscription, but just takes a press of the cancel button. So we watch the shows it records daily. However....... I bought this hopper back when they came available on ebay, so its all mine. Weird though, I must keep the dish pointed to the satellites.


----------



## 34Ford (Jul 3, 2004)

Well they have either deactiveated my OTA dongle somehow, or the dongle has up and died. Dont know of a way to figure out which has happened. So the receiver is basically a paper weight now. It was good while it lasted.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

34Ford said:


> Well they have either deactiveated my OTA dongle somehow, or the dongle has up and died. Dont know of a way to figure out which has happened. So the receiver is basically a paper weight now. It was good while it lasted.


Your updates are appreciated.


----------



## thoffman2000 (Jan 5, 2022)

So


isamu99 said:


> Hi guys. OK here's the deal. I'll be cutting the cord on my Dish Network subscription in the next day or two. I own the VIP722 and it's actually mine, not leasing. Once I cancel my subscription, will I still be able to utilize my 722 to obtain OTA channels as long as I have a hopper or OTA adapter? Once they cut me off, will the receiver continue to populate OTA channels into the guide? Or do I need to keep some kind of subscription for this to work? I have a large OTA antenna already.


Sorry to revive an old thread but I have a different (yet similar) question as the OP. I'm new to the Dish Network OTA functionality as I have just installed the MT2 OTA module into my VIP 722K receiver. I'm now receiving local OTA channels with the 722k and the local OTA channels are showing in the program guide (albeit with very inaccurate EPG information, though I believe that's a separate issue). My question is...if I were to drop my $12/month "Local Channels" subscription, what happens to my OTA capability on the 722k? Will I lose it completely? Will I lose program guide information only? I do not plan to drop Dish completely at this point, however my bill is getting out of hand and I'm trying to save some money. Plus, a couple of my locals are part of the TEGNA dispute and the OTA module is now allowing me to have these back.

Thanks in advance for any help you can offer!
Todd


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The functioning of the OTA adapter is NOT predicated on subscribing to DISH delivered local-into-local channels.


----------



## thoffman2000 (Jan 5, 2022)

harsh said:


> The functioning of the OTA adapter is NOT predicated on subscribing to DISH delivered local-into-local channels.


Awesome! So this sounds like a no-brainer way to save $12/month. If I do unsubscribe the Dish locals, will I still get EPG info for the OTA module delivered channels? There seems to be some conflicting info here on the forums regarding that. Some say that buying the Dish locals is required to do the EPG "matching". Currently my OTA EPG data is fairly accurate for the "main" channels, but the sub-channels is patchy at best, with most simply showing "Digital Service". My ABC, which is in the TEGNA dispute, curently doesn't show any EPG data either, but the channel is viewable OTA.
Thanks!
T


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

thoffman2000 said:


> My ABC, which is in the TEGNA dispute, curently doesn't show any EPG data either, but the channel is viewable OTA.


DISH is providing EPG data for one or more channels of my local TEGNA OTA station (KGW -- NBC).

On the ViP722 (as well as the ViP211, ViP622 and Hopper Duo), not subscribing to locals isn't all unicorns and rainbows. Conflicts from the previous time segment can be difficult even if the program is on the same channel as back-to-back programs typically require two tuners (due to leading and trailing padding). You have the option of doing manual recordings for multiple shows in a row on a single channel but that can be a playback nightmare. The first time you miss a program because a tuner is busy with a show from the previous time slot, you may have regrets.

The choice is harder for Hopper and Hopper with Sling users as you lose access to Primetime Anytime.


----------



## thoffman2000 (Jan 5, 2022)

harsh said:


> DISH is providing EPG data for one or more channels of my local TEGNA OTA station (KGW -- NBC).
> 
> On the ViP722 (as well as the ViP211, ViP622 and Hopper Duo), not subscribing to locals isn't all unicorns and rainbows. Conflicts from the previous time segment can be difficult even if the program is on the same channel as back-to-back programs typically require two tuners (due to leading and trailing padding). You have the option of doing manual recordings for multiple shows in a row on a single channel but that can be a playback nightmare. The first time you miss a program because a tuner is busy with a show from the previous time slot, you may have regrets.
> 
> The choice is harder for Hopper and Hopper with Sling users as you lose access to Primetime Anytime.


Thank you!
T


----------

